# Aurora Model Motoring "Flamethrower" Light replacements?



## Scotty K (Mar 21, 2011)

I recently recovered my collection of Model Motoring stuff from my parents home, which has lain dormant for the past 40 years or so. I've been going through everything, from cleaning the track to rehabbing the slot cars, and so on, in preparation of setting this up for my nine-year-old son.

I have two cars in my collection which were both lighted Flamethrowers (One is the Sandbuggy, and I think the other is a Cobra), but the bulbs are not working. I was wondering if anyone here knows of a good LED replacement for these? I'd prefer to use LEDs, rather than the original Grain-of-Wheat bulbs, for obvious reasons.

Anyone have any ideas?


----------



## SuperDave321 (Mar 10, 2015)

I've set up several cars with LEDs and they can be used well on HO slots but I'm not sure of a plug and play version. Pretty easy to make your own though. There are lots of good write ups about converting to LEDs. I suggest Surface Mounts if you build your own. They can be glued direct to the lens of the cars headlights with epoxy glue. Something in the 0603 range. A little magnet wire, a transistor and 400ohmish resistor and you're set. Have to use a transistor to adapt the variable voltage our tracks put out.


----------



## Scotty K (Mar 21, 2011)

Thanks for your thoughts, SuperDave. I was wondering if you might be able to refer me to any write-ups about converting? I feel quite capable of handling a project of that kind.

Also, you mention that a transistor needs to be used; what kind in particular, if you would be so kind?


----------



## SuperDave321 (Mar 10, 2015)

It's been a few years since I did it and I know nothing about electronics but it works. Try this link Constant Brightness LED Project


----------



## Rich Dumas (Sep 3, 2008)

White LEDs run at 3-3.5 volts. If you always run your track at the same voltage all you need is a dropping resistor in series with the LED. Here is an online site for sizing the dropping resistor: Current limiting Resistor calculator for leds . The LEDs use about 20 mA. If you run the track at different voltages you would have to use a voltage regulator as shown in the previous post, but you can eliminate R1 if you use a 3 volt fixed regulator. Finding parts small enough to fit in an HO car could be a problem, most of the stuff that is commonly available would be too large.
You might also check these out: http://www.ebay.com/itm/30-pcs-3mm-...n-of-Wheat-Bulbs-/260792859857#ht_3202wt_1124


----------



## Scotty K (Mar 21, 2011)

Gentlemen, thanks so much for the information that you provided. This helps a great deal! At least now I have some options.

Interestingly enough, I think I have most of those materials on hand; I'll just have to check my inventory.

Also, I did manage to find something else that might be good to try out:

Model Trains LEDs for AC DCC DC

Once again, thanks for taking the time to help me with this.


----------



## Bubba 123 (Sep 10, 2010)

Scotty K said:


> Gentlemen, thanks so much for the information that you provided. This helps a great deal! At least now I have some options.
> 
> Interestingly enough, I think I have most of those materials on hand; I'll just have to check my inventory.
> 
> ...


yup, contact the person on this Train-Site.. they will set up the lights so all you have to do is connect the wires (be sure You connect them right, (the + & the -) no hassle repair, & trying to find the correct parts ;-)

Bubba 123 :smile2:


----------

